# Terrahawks



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

> Terrahawks is a Gerry Anderson puppet and model based animation set in the year 2020. Mars has been invaded and the Earth is under threat. A small but well equipped force known as the "Terrahawks" has been prepared on Earth to defend the planet from the aggressors.





Anyone else enjoy Terrahawks when it was on the telly? I really got into this series at the time (was about 8 in 1983) but have never heard much of it since. Compared to Thunderbirds and Captain Scarlet (also Gerry Anderson) it seems to have disappeared from sight for me. Thinking of getting it on DVD.....


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 15, 2010)

scared me shitless.

Talking robot balls?  With eyebrows?

WTF


----------



## Strumpet (Nov 15, 2010)

Yeh watched it sometimes. Scared me a bit.


----------



## DrRingDing (Nov 15, 2010)

I had a Terrahawks football.

8)


----------



## Lazy Llama (Nov 15, 2010)

Good time to buy the DVDs for a tenner at Zavvi


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Lazy Llama said:


> Good time to buy the DVDs for a tenner at Zavvi


 
The thread inspiration ^ 

I just remember liking this more than other puppet based animation of my youth.


----------



## Yetman (Nov 15, 2010)

I used to love this!! The game of naughts and crosses at the end to determine the winner of the episode 

Excellent taste as always Badgers


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 15, 2010)

I used to watch it but always thought the puppets looked really crappy and found it a bit annoying (and I could see nothing wrong with Dr Who).
I always liked the music though (and bought the 7inch). 

I did buy a DVD a few years ago and kind of thought more fondly of it than I did as a child. I never never ever liked thunderbirds. Shite.


----------



## Random (Nov 15, 2010)

It was totally unfair that the baddies' robots were square and couldn't roll like the others


----------



## Badgers (Nov 15, 2010)

Random said:


> It was totally unfair that the baddies' robots were square and couldn't roll like the others


 
I remember that very well


----------



## Hoss (Nov 16, 2010)

Thats an absolute bargain. 
I've just bought 2 box sets. One for me and one for my dad's Xmas present.


----------



## fogbat (Nov 16, 2010)

I was _terrified_ by Zelda.

I was a wussy kid


----------



## Santino (Nov 16, 2010)

The year 2020, lol


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 16, 2010)

Epic


----------



## lizzieloo (Nov 16, 2010)

Windsor Davies was the main robot thingy.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Santino said:


> The year 2020, lol


 
Asteroid in 2019 and Zelda in 2020! I see little to lol about here!!


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 16, 2010)

Only have vague memories of this.


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Nov 16, 2010)

What a fortunate name ninestien had considering he was one of nine clones. Did that ever come into play? 

When I worked for ITV I once got the craziest treatment from a loonball about a special documentary dedicated to Terrahawks sent to me. Quite long and detailed. I think I kept it because it, so I might have a look for it later.


----------



## nuffsaid (Nov 16, 2010)

Well I grew up on Thunderbirds and Captain Scarlet, they were far superior I'm afraid. I did see a couple of Terrahawk episodes but was probably too old for it by then.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 16, 2010)

Loved it as a kid but I'd agree that Thunderbirds was way superior.

Basically it went like this imo.

1. Thunderbirds
2. Starfleet X Bomber
3. Captain Scarlet
4. Joe 90
5. Stingray
6. Terrorhawks
7. Fireball XL5


----------



## cypher79 (Nov 16, 2010)

All i remember about this is being shit scared of that Zelda thing.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 16, 2010)

Chester Copperpot said:


> Loved it as a kid but I'd agree that Thunderbirds was way superior.
> 
> Basically it went like this imo.
> 
> ...


 
Stingray was higher up for me


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 16, 2010)

Terrahawks was ace.

But Star Fleet was acer. One of the characters even died and they had a space funeral for them. And Brian May did the music.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 16, 2010)

No-one remember Star Fleet? Shame


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 17, 2010)

AverageJoe said:


> No-one remember Star Fleet? Shame



I do! I loved the three spaceships which joined together to form Dai-X.


----------



## TitanSound (Nov 17, 2010)

Loved Terrahawks almost as much as I loved The Centurions  Anyone remember them? Animated though, not puppet work.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 17, 2010)

centurions was ace


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 17, 2010)

star fleet?  what is this star fleet?


----------



## tarannau (Nov 17, 2010)

Chorlton and the Wheelies was way better than any of this shit.

That said, I'm enjoying the Terrahawks revival on Eastenders. Zelda's made a convincing Shirley, whilst potato face Mitchell looks like a pink version of one of those spherical things.


----------



## Badgers (Nov 17, 2010)

Star Fleet??? 

Have I missed this?


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 17, 2010)

And Visionaries, another toy-selling cartoon franchise.  I remember the guys with the holograms on their chests.


----------



## fractionMan (Nov 17, 2010)

they were totally rubbish.  even I knew they were to just sell rubbish toys and I was about 7 or something.


----------



## Captain Hurrah (Nov 17, 2010)

There was Bravestarr too.  He was just there to sell toys, but the cartoon was pretty cool.  From the distant childhood memories I have, anyway, watching it after school in the late 1980s.


----------



## Chester Copperpot (Nov 17, 2010)

fractionMan said:


> star fleet?  what is this star fleet?






Badgers said:


> Star Fleet???
> 
> Have I missed this?



Loads of it on Youtube. Looking back at it I'd probably put it above thunderbirds.


----------

